# Give me your number one suggestion....



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

My fiancee and I just got our second lab....shes an 8 week old black lab ....the other pup is an 8 month old black male lab......obviously we're moving into new territory again having two dogs ...sooo....for all of you that have or had two dogs.....and they will be hunting dogs....what are you tips that could make our lives easier ....so basically what suggestions do you have that you thought could have made your life easier.....

thanks again,

Clu__82


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Be patient and take a deep breath before screaming at the top of your lungs. Seriously, learn to roll with it.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Crate train them very young and just enjoy them We have 5 dogs all of them are hunting dogs that live in the house with us at night and stay in the kennel outside during the day.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

When training one make sure the other isn't anywhere close. At those young ages another dog is a HUGE distraction. I'm kinda in the same boat, I have two blacks one is 5-6 months and the other almost 11.

The new puppy is gonna take a lot of attention and you are gonna want to play with it all the time, but don't do what I found myself doing and almost forget the older one is still there and in need of attention and training still.

Good Luck,
Matt


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess I am not sure what your question is? Do you mean how to train them to hunt tandom? Dominance? I guess im not sure. Like previously posted roll with it, they will work issues out among each other. Give them time and they will be your two best tools for hunting in no time!

Good luck. If you have more specific questions we are here for you!

Mike


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Join a retriever club. Gives you access to grounds, advice, birds, and generally a lot of good people.

Totally disagree with ac700 on making sure the dogs are separate while training. Put the other on a short tie out (about a foot) so it learns that not everything is about them. They learn to give to lead, calm down and relax when its not their turn.

Worst thing is a dog that thinks every bird is theirs. Fighting, whining, barking, not steady. The short line can help with all those problems if you do your part.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

If the dogs are going to live in the house, the best advise I could give you is to make sure they get lots of exercise.

Two tired pups= happy owners


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

if you have room for a fenced in area were you can leave the dogs outsides during the day try that. they will like being outside and when you get home hopefully they will have some a little less energy


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Isn't it a good idea to train two dogs at the same time? Maybe when they get older? Then you can train the dogs to "honor". I don't know much about training, I am only half way through a book, but I'm trying to read up as much as possible before I get a dog.

Has anyone read the book, "Training the Hunting Retriever" By Jerome B. Robinson? I was impressed by the first half, but I have discovered they whip their dogs. That doesn't seem logical. Is there anyone out there that actually uses a whip to control their dogs during training?? I could never buy a whip for my dog!

Sorry for semi-taking over your post...I am also learning. The day I am ready for a pup is coming up soon!


----------

